# Home roasting



## Isc5000 (May 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am very new to the this world of coffee especially when it comes to home roasting. Can anyone recommend a good kit to buy from small volume trials whilst I get the hang of the perfect roast?

Cheers

Ian C


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I assume you're thinking of moving on to something bigger given the wording?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

So many roasters out there these days it depends how much you want to spend.

There has been one or two in our own For Sale threads lately

Lets have some idea of budget & we can make some suggestions

Ron


----------



## Belluca (Jul 4, 2016)

we need budget and weight per week


----------

